# arab Terrorists kill Iranian children and soldiers in military parade attack



## dani67 (Sep 22, 2018)

Children among dozens killed after assailants open fire on Revolutionary Guard event in Ahvaz

At least 29 people, including children, have been killed in a terrorist attack on a military parade in south-west Iran, responsibility for which has been claimed by both Islamic State and a separatist group.

Four assailants disguised as military personnel opened fire from behind the viewing platform during the parade in Ahvaz to mark the anniversary of the eight-year war with Iraq in the 1980s.

Members of Iran’s elite Revolutionary Guards and soldiers from the country’s army, as well as civilians, including children, were among the victims, news agencies reported.




FacebookTwitterPinterest
 Members of a military band lie on the ground after the attack. Photograph: Morteza Jaberian/AFP/Getty Images
The attack took place in the capital of the oil-rich Khuzistan province which is home to the country’s Arab minority. It has been the scene of recurring protests over environmental challenges and economic grievances in recent months.


----------



## dani67 (Sep 22, 2018)

Terrorists kill Iranian children and soldiers in military parade attack


----------



## dani67 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## deanrd (Sep 22, 2018)

School shooters shoot children in this country.

Many, many children.

Republicans arm them and protect their right to kill.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Were the filthy cowards caught or shot, Dani?


----------



## dani67 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Were the filthy cowards caught or shot, Dani?


army said all 4 terrorist killed .  but  There is some rumors that say one of the terrorists arrested alive and they're torturing him for information





arab terrorist


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

We have experience of these scumbags killing children in the U.K. too, Dani.  Killing children is the most cowardly disgusting act.

IF they have captured one alive, maybe he will spill the beans on useful info about other planned attacks etc?


----------



## dani67 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Iran blames Gulf rivals for deadly Ahvaz attack*
iranian leaders have accused US-backed Gulf states of being behind an attack on a military parade that killed 25 people, including a child.

Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei said "puppets of the US" were trying to "create insecurity" in Iran.

Gunmen opened fire at Revolutionary Guard troops and officials in the south-western city of Ahvaz.

Earlier an anti-government Arab group, Ahvaz National Resistance, and Islamic State (IS) both claimed the attack.

However neither group provided evidence to show they were involved.

Earlier Foreign Minister Javad Zarif blamed "terrorists paid by a foreign regime", adding that "Iran holds regional terror sponsors and their US masters accountable".


----------



## dani67 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> We have experience of these scumbags killing children in the U.K. too, Dani.  Killing children is the most cowardly disgusting act.
> 
> IF they have captured one alive, maybe he will spill the beans on useful info about other planned attacks etc?


Both the Islamic State and a separatist group, Al Ahwaz, made statements taking responsibility for the shootings.

suidi  arabia  linked   to  Al Ahwaz


----------



## harmonica (Sep 22, 2018)

deanrd said:


> School shooters shoot children in this country.
> 
> Many, many children.
> 
> Republicans arm them and protect their right to kill.


totally different
....usually it's one lone wolf in the US--when you have 4 like this, this shows the _culture _is different
...every country has its murderers/rapist/robbers---but the Middle East/Islam/etc has the *extra*/different terrorists murderers--many more


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

deanrd said:


> School shooters shoot children in this country.
> 
> Many, many children.
> 
> Republicans arm them and protect their right to kill.


Well usually they are other kids put on inappropriate antidepressants known to be dangerous in their age group.

So how about yo get on topic or GTFO of Dani’s thread.
TIA


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

dani67 said:


> *Iran blames Gulf rivals for deadly Ahvaz attack*
> iranian leaders have accused US-backed Gulf states of being behind an attack on a military parade that killed 25 people, including a child.
> 
> Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei said "puppets of the US" were trying to "create insecurity" in Iran.
> ...


Their master is not the US, it’s Islam.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Dani, have there been any other attacks like this in Iran?


----------



## dani67 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Dani, have there been any other attacks like this in Iran?


its rare  .just another  one in parliament
both did by    sunni
2017 Tehran attacks - Wikipedia

most iranian are persian shia and     radical islam wahabism  cant  brainwash people.


----------



## dani67 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tilly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > *Iran blames Gulf rivals for deadly Ahvaz attack*
> ...


smart people  made  religious  for control and use stupid  people .


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## USNavyVet (Sep 23, 2018)

dani67 said:


> smart people  made  religious  for control and use stupid  people .



OK Karl.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## dani67 (Sep 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


>


please explain


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 24, 2018)

dani67 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hearing reports that a movement to overthrow is growing.  Heard one guy on Hannity radio saying they will start by the end of the year.  Given the economy added into it and the current protests it's a powder keg.


----------

